

Small, stable and reliable operating system - Distoro OS - secret-numero
https://github.com/mario-novak/distoro-os

======
sakai
Wow, high school graduation project. Impressive. And keep up the good work
(and open spirit!).

~~~
secret-numero
Thanks, will do.

